# Buffalo Snort Red Chili with Armadillo Meat



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm assuming you have to kill your own armadillo? i dont think winn dixie sells that. sounds damn good!!!


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

Just curious, have you ever tried any of these recipes, or do you just copy and paste them?


----------

